# Jet Swet FLow-Thru Plugs



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Anyone ever use their 6" flow-thru plug?

Seems like it could be handy in a ditch not only for water line repairs but also to temporarily stop sewer flow. Of course not using the same tool for both. 

http://jetswetstore.com/products.php?cat=Jet-Swet-Flo-Thrus


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I haven't used the jet sweat brand but I have used that size and larger flow thru test balls when testing roof drains.

And yes they are very nice to have if you can. There is no mess at all, makes draining if there is a leak or when you're done a snap. If I had my own company I would invest in them in a heartbeat.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Anyone ever use their 6" flow-thru plug? Seems like it could be handy in a ditch not only for water line repairs but also to temporarily stop sewer flow. Of course not using the same tool for both. http://jetswetstore.com/products.php?cat=Jet-Swet-Flo-Thrus


I have used the 4" flow thru, on copper and really like it.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I prefer the inflatable test plugs for sewer/roof drains, but I wish the retainer chain was better attached with a comfortable handle, those things really want to pull in with a lot of water behind them! As for the flow-through Jet Sweats, I only have the standard ones 1/2" through 2", not ones with pressure relief ports.


----------

